# Hello Everyone!



## aglo (Dec 2, 2011)

My name is Olga. :tiphat:
I'm looking for people who are going to a New Year's Concert in Vienna. I have drawn a ticket for one person and I would like to find people who have drawn tickets and are going to that concert too. A companion would be appreciated.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Will I be allowed to cross my arms and put on my Ebenezer Scrooge face when the synchronised clapping starts?


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I wish I could go to a concert in Vienna. Going to Vienna would be amazing. I will make it there... someday.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Will you pay for my flight?


----------

